# Looking for grey colored wood



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I am working on intarsia Christmas ornaments and one of the ornaments I am making is for my father in law is a Keeshond with a Santa hat. As you can see this type fo dog has a lot of gray fur. Can someone recommend a type of wood that is grey in color. I tried looking for blue pine in my area but i didn't see any (I am in Northern Virginia). can anyone help with location of grey wood? i really don't want to stain wood to get a gray color but i will if i have to.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not sure about a natural gray wood that is not weathered. You could use cedar or redwood and use a bleaching oil to turn it gray.

There are also gray stains available.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't know of a gray wood but I did see on one of the DIY shows on how to age wood with some type of soda mixture. I'd check the DIY Network and see if you can get the formula. I believe it was "Turf Wars".


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

The problem with water based dyes or "weathering" formulas is that it has to be done AFTER the intarsia piece has been cut and sanded to shape. Otherwise, you'll sand away the color. Most formulas are water based, which will raise the grain so it needs sanding again. A conundrum, heh? 
Dyes will reveal more of the grain than an oil based stain. I'd try to find an alcohol based aniline dye to use on the finished segment. Experimentation will reveal the correct dilution and application rates for each segment.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Stained Maple. I'm talking about Natural gray stain that occurs in Maple if not initially dried properly. Soft or Red Maple will more likely have a Gray stain.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Try Hackberry, I hear when it dries it turns Grey.


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

We have some wood down here that some people call tupelo. I have used it and the stuff I used turned grey and stayed that way after tung oil. How thick and big do you need? I still have a few pieces around. They aren't big but I will be glad to send you some.  PM if interested.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hackberry is the closest thing I can think of.


----------

